# Question about mixing Paracyprichromis



## manueljoaocosta (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello!

I'm thinking about mixing Paracyprichromis ****.Blue Neon Albin with Paracyprichromis ****.Blue Neon! Does anybody know if there is any problem?
Thanks!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Moved from Tank Setups


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think so. They will crossbreed and produce some spit-gene... other than that, I don't think you have any aggression issue.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Agreed. If its a breeding tank, bad idea... if its just a display tank for some nice fish, should work out great.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

why is a bad idea? albino neon blue x neon blue = spit gene neon blue. I doubt it anyone can tell which neon blue coming from which collection point.


----------



## manueljoaocosta (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

I just think that different locales come from different locales for a reason. If it can be avoided, they shouldn't be cross-bred. Its just my opinion, its not like its going to do major damage to the gene pool or anything... it might actually make it stronger bringing in something that has had different genes coming on for many generations, but I like keeping things as pure as possible.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think that an albino paracyp is necessarily from a different location than a blue neon, you can find both types in any given location.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Ha.. I didn't even read what they were, I just saw they were both nigripinnis and assumed they were from different collection points. Disregard whatever I said! Go for it!


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

An abino Blue neon would not be from a different location than a normal Blue Neon. A albino is just lacking pigment. Its not normale in the lakes but it does happen just like albino reptiles and humans. If it was me I would mix them. Its not going to create a hybrid, because its the same fish its just lacking pigment.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Breeder's like myself will often introduce a normal strain of Paracyp. to spawn with their Albino group. It definately will strengthen the Albino strain with the addition of new blood to the group. This will make a difference with spawn size, birth defect's and other ailment's associated with the line breeding of a weak albino strain.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, now that I actually realize he was talking about the same collection point, just albino vs. normal coloration, I totally agree. Line breeding is only good to a point. You have to put some new genes in every now and then.

That's kind of beside the point in this thread though... the point is, mixing those fish will 99.9% likely cause 0 harm(I'd say 100%, but then you could sue me :lol: ).


----------

